# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  طرح شکایت علیه مدرسه

## Alir3zaa

سلام 
مدرسه ی ما کلیه ی دانش آموزان را از 8 صبح تا 8 شب نگه میداره اون هم به زور
اعتراض های ما جواب نداد و رفتیم آموزش پرورش شکایت کردیم
نتیجه ی شکایت اومده و اونها دروغ گفتند
به بازرس دروغ گفتن که طرح اختیاری هست. بازرس هم باورش شده
اینجا رای صادر شده را ببینید 
با این اوصاف ما الآن باید از کجا حق خودمان را بگیریم؟ اونها به بازرس دروغ گفته اند

----------


## fifi.ml

شما نرو مدرسه [emoji55]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fifi.ml

مدرسه تون اوضاعش خیلی داغونه پس 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan.iz

> سلام 
> مدرسه ی ما کلیه ی دانش آموزان را از 8 صبح تا 8 شب نگه میداره اون هم به زور
> اعتراض های ما جواب نداد و رفتیم آموزش پرورش شکایت کردیم
> نتیجه ی شکایت اومده و اونها دروغ گفتند
> به بازرس دروغ گفتن که طرح اختیاری هست. بازرس هم باورش شده
> اینجا رای صادر شده را ببینید 
> با این اوصاف ما الآن باید از کجا حق خودمان را بگیریم؟ اونها به بازرس دروغ گفته اند


عجب مدرسه ای دارین ...نرو مدرسه

----------


## Frigidsoul

> سلام 
> مدرسه ی ما کلیه ی دانش آموزان را از 8 صبح تا 8 شب نگه میداره اون هم به زور
> اعتراض های ما جواب نداد و رفتیم آموزش پرورش شکایت کردیم
> نتیجه ی شکایت اومده و اونها دروغ گفتند
> به بازرس دروغ گفتن که طرح اختیاری هست. بازرس هم باورش شده
> اینجا رای صادر شده را ببینید 
> با این اوصاف ما الآن باید از کجا حق خودمان را بگیریم؟ اونها به بازرس دروغ گفته اند


چرا تا 8 شب نگهتون میدارن؟ دلیل چیه ؟ مگه زندانه؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> چرا تا 8 شب نگهتون میدارن؟ دلیل چیه ؟ مگه زندانه؟


دلیل اش رو توی پست اول نوشتم
میخان کلاس بیرون نریم

----------


## _Mammad_

من فکر نکنم اگه نری مدرسه اخراج میشی ؟
درسته؟
چون مدرسه ما ک اینطوره میخواستم غیر حضوری بگیرم 
میگن نیایی نمره کم نمیکنیم اخراج میکنیم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Mammad_

> دلیل اش رو توی پست اول نوشتم
> میخان کلاس بیرون نریم


ینی ر...م تو طرز فکرشون
خو چه اشکالی داره برید؟
چرا نمیخوان برید کلاس؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> من فکر نکنم اگه نری مدرسه اخراج میشی ؟
> درسته؟
> چون مدرسه ما ک اینطوره میخواستم غیر حضوری بگیرم 
> میگن نیایی نمره کم نمیکنیم اخراج میکنیم


میگن اگه بعد از ظهر ها تا 8 شب واینسین  و بعد از ساعات کلاسی برید خونه هاتون اون موقع اجازه نمیدیم سر کلاسهای درسی حاضر بشید

----------


## arefeh78

بچه ها معلما میتونن مداخله کنن تو امتحان نهایی یعنی اجازه ندن ما امتحان بدیم
اخه منم مشکل دارم معلم هامون تهدید کردن مستمر صفر میدیم 
خیلی پا پیچ میشن :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> ینی ر...م تو طرز فکرشون
> خو چه اشکالی داره برید؟
> چرا نمیخوان برید کلاس؟


دلایل زیادی داره
پارسال خیلی ها اذیتشون میکردن و سر بعضی کلاسها نمیرفتن
تازه خود مدیر یه بار تعریف میکرد میگفت من پارسال دیدم بچه های دبیرستان بعد از پایان کلاسهای بیرون میرفتند در قهوه خانه چایی  بخورند و چون اونجا محیط اش بده ما امسال اینکار را کردیم

----------


## Ashil

هشت صبح تا هشت شب ؟ مگه داریم ؟مگه میشه ؟

----------


## Frigidsoul

> میگن اگه بعد از ظهر ها تا 8 شب واینسین  و بعد از ساعات کلاسی برید خونه هاتون اون موقع اجازه نمیدیم سر کلاسهای درسی حاضر بشید


اولیا هم شکایت کردن؟؟؟؟،غلط کردن میخوان خودشون پول بگیرن علکی میان کلاس بیرون و نمیدونم پارسال بچه ها از مدرسه در میرفتنو و.... رو بهونه میکنن،مگه علکیه بخوان تو رو بخاطر کلاس فوق برنامه از مدرسه اخراج کنن؟

یعنی مسخره ترین دلیلی که میتونستن بیارن ،راه های دیگه هم برای جلوگیری از در رفتن بچه ها وجود داره.

----------


## Alir3zaa

> اولیا هم شکایت کردن؟؟؟؟،غلط کردن میخوان خودشون پول بگیرن علکی میان کلاس بیرون و نمیدونم پارسال بچه ها از مدرسه در میرفتنو و.... رو بهونه میکنن،مگه علکیه بخوان تو رو بخاطر کلاس فوق برنامه از مدرسه اخراج کنن؟
> 
> یعنی مسخره ترین دلیلی که میتونستن بیارن ،راه های دیگه هم برای جلوگیری از در رفتن بچه ها وجود داره.


پولش رو که کامل گرفتن
استدلالشون اینه که مدرسه یک پکیج هست. یا باید همش رو بخوای یا هیچ کدوم رو نخوای 
میگن وقتی مسلمون میشی نمیتونی بگی مسلمون میشم ولی نماز نمیخونم
اونها هم میگن وقتی میای توی این مدرسه نمیتونی بگی صبح ها میام ولی ظهر ها میرم

----------


## Frigidsoul

> پولش رو که کامل گرفتن
> استدلالشون اینه که مدرسه یک پکیج هست. یا باید همش رو بخوای یا هیچ کدوم رو نخوای 
> میگن وقتی مسلمون میشی نمیتونی بگی مسلمون میشم ولی نماز نمیخونم
> اونها هم میگن وقتی میای توی این مدرسه نمیتونی بگی صبح ها میام ولی ظهر ها میرم


عجب چه استدلالی،فیلمی ، صدایی، مدرک عینی برای آموزش پرورش ببرین(دزدکی از زیر زبونشون بکشید و ضبط کنید) ولی بهت میگم اگه امکان داره مدرستو عوض کن چون ممکنه این اوضاع تاثیر منفی رو درس و روحیت بزاره.چون برای سال کنکور 50% روحیه است.

----------


## amirhossein78

هر دم از این باغ خبری میرسد ...... 
شما به نظرم دوباره شکایت کنین و مدرک مثل فیلم نشون بدین که با زور تا ساعت ۸ شب نگهتون میدارن 
کارتون سخته ولی  :Yahoo (2): [/quote][/code]

----------


## mo3n

سلام 
واقعا که ! 
.
حالا جالبیشم اینجاست رتبه های برتر کنکوراز اینا نیستن که تا فلان ساعت مدرسن و بهترین دبیر و کلاس و کتاب و ... 
اونی که هیچی نداره و هیچ ادعای نداره و کلاس و ... نمیره رتبه تک رقمی کشوری میاره  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## amir 1378

> بچه ها معلما میتونن مداخله کنن تو امتحان نهایی یعنی اجازه ندن ما امتحان بدیم
> اخه منم مشکل دارم معلم هامون تهدید کردن مستمر صفر میدیم 
> خیلی پا پیچ میشن


 میتونن نمره بهت ندن که فک کنم یه حداقل داره که باید داشته باشی تا بتونی امتحان بدی من البته اینارو شنیدم

----------


## fifi.ml

مدرسه تون غیرانتفاعی نه؟شهریه رو کامل دادین؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sh_1998

من پارسال کلا دو روز تو هفته میرفتم مدرسه روزاییم که میرفتم فوق فوقش فقط سر کلاس زیست میرفتم ک البته از ترم دوم همونم نرفتم :Yahoo (4): 
همیشه هم تهدید میکردن ک مستمر صفر میدیم اما هییچیی تهش نیست هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن..
حالا فک کن میرفتیم پشت مدرسه ک کسی نبینه سر کلاس نیستیم به بهانه ی درس خوندن اما کلا فقط با دوستام حرف میزدیم..موقع ترسناکشم اونجا بود ک یهو ناظم میومد همه ساکت میشدیم زل میزدیم بهش :Yahoo (77):  اونم با تاسف نگامون میکرد و سرشو تکون میداد :Yahoo (110):  بعد میگفت پاشین برین سرکلاس ولی بازم نمیرفتیم :Yahoo (17): 
درکل میگم هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن اگه اینجوریه خب نرو مدرسه بشین تو خونه درستو بخون این تهدیدا ک مستمر صفر میدیم و ... همش الکیه!!!

----------


## AmirAria

با واکمن / گوشی یا هرچی مدرک گیر بیارید از اجباری بودنش و به بازرسی استان اطلاع بدید 
حتی رئیس آموزش و پرورش شهرتون هم از بازرسی استان می‌ترسه 
این شکایت و نتیجه رو هم ضمیمه کنید

----------


## Alir3zaa

> با واکمن / گوشی یا هرچی مدرک گیر بیارید از اجباری بودنش و به بازرسی استان اطلاع بدید 
> حتی رئیس آموزش و پرورش شهرتون هم از بازرسی استان می‌ترسه 
> این شکایت و نتیجه رو هم ضمیمه کنید


سلام 
مدرسه غیرانتفاعیه... آیا سازمان بازرسی از مراکز غیردولتی هم بازدید میکنه؟

----------


## _Mammad_

> من پارسال کلا دو روز تو هفته میرفتم مدرسه روزاییم که میرفتم فوق فوقش فقط سر کلاس زیست میرفتم ک البته از ترم دوم همونم نرفتم
> همیشه هم تهدید میکردن ک مستمر صفر میدیم اما هییچیی تهش نیست هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن..
> حالا فک کن میرفتیم پشت مدرسه ک کسی نبینه سر کلاس نیستیم به بهانه ی درس خوندن اما کلا فقط با دوستام حرف میزدیم..موقع ترسناکشم اونجا بود ک یهو ناظم میومد همه ساکت میشدیم زل میزدیم بهش اونم با تاسف نگامون میکرد و سرشو تکون میداد بعد میگفت پاشین برین سرکلاس ولی بازم نمیرفتیم
> درکل میگم هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن اگه اینجوریه خب نرو مدرسه بشین تو خونه درستو بخون این تهدیدا ک مستمر صفر میدیم و ... همش الکیه!!!


مدرسه شما خوبه بابا
من با نمره کاری ندارم اصلا منفی بدن 
ولی مدیرمون اخراج میکنه اگه نرم ....

----------


## _Mammad_

> بچه ها معلما میتونن مداخله کنن تو امتحان نهایی یعنی اجازه ندن ما امتحان بدیم
> اخه منم مشکل دارم معلم هامون تهدید کردن مستمر صفر میدیم 
> خیلی پا پیچ میشن


معلما صفر بدن به درک 
حتی انظباط کم بدن واسه رشته های خوب بع غیر از معلمی مشکلی پیش نمیاد
اگه اخراج نمیکنن نرو ...

----------


## Matrix M

> سلام 
> مدرسه غیرانتفاعیه... آیا سازمان بازرسی از مراکز غیردولتی هم بازدید میکنه؟


اره

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام 
من  امروز رفتم اداره کل آموزش و پرورش شهرمون 
اونجا یه من گفتند که اولیای شما امضا کرده اند و شما را ثبت نام کرده اند
یعنی این شرایط را قبول کرده اند
و مدیر مدرسه با نشان دادن امضاها میتواند خودش را تبرئه کند
حالا تکلیف چیست؟؟

----------

